# Kenyan Sand Boas and Food



## pureabsolutevoid (May 20, 2013)

I'm wondering if Kenyan sand boas will eat insects, if it is good for them, what types I can feed it, and how often I can supplment their diets this way. Thank you!


----------



## cantthinkofone (May 20, 2013)

If its like a smalllllllllll baby I'm sure crickets wouldn't hurt but I still believe pinkys are better. Hope I helped


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 20, 2013)

You can feed very young sand boas crickets with no ill effect. I highly advice against it because the simple fact is that crickets cannot compete with a mouse in terms of nutritional quality. They are known for eating small lizards in the wild, so that's a way to add variety.


----------



## pureabsolutevoid (May 21, 2013)

Thank you all.


----------



## Munch (May 23, 2013)

You could also feed them fuzzie legs if they are that small.


----------



## 3skulls (May 23, 2013)

I'm not sure if they would eat crickets. My Sand Boas can be very picky at times. If they go off feed for a couple of weeks, I have to start them back off on live mouse pinks. 

















Good info and care here:

http://vpi.com/publications/kenyan_sandboas_information_and_care


----------



## pureabsolutevoid (May 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## 3skulls (May 26, 2013)

davidkappelt said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you


----------

